# Who would you use, Sezuan or Sir Donnerhall???



## Fwd P2P (6 May 2015)

Hi, I have a mare who I'm wanting to put to one or other of these stallions. Who would you use and why?
I'm also trying to work out, based on best guess, whether Sir Donnerhall is likely to go to Rio next summer for the Olympics?
Thanks so much &#128512;


----------



## Oscar (6 May 2015)

Depending on your mares bloodlines & whether you are selling or keeping then it's 50/50. SD produces the goods but Sezuan is the new must have stallion so would be more marketable.

Although for me personally I wouldn't want Sandro Hit too close up in the pedigree, of the umpteen thousands of foals he has sired very few have got to GP, there are a few but very few considering he is the most widely used stallion of our generation.


----------



## Fwd P2P (6 May 2015)

Thanks very much for your reply Oscar. So would you use Sezuan through choice, if these were your only options? Actually I'm not keen on Sandro Hit and for the very same reasons you mention!
If it's a filly I'll be keeping her, but if it's a colt then I'll sell him, as I don't want to have colts on my yard, I simply don't have the experience with them and I don't want millions of babies should they escape at some point, which they do seem to have a knack of doing!!


----------



## Fwd P2P (6 May 2015)

Sorry Oscar, I should have said, she's by Treliver Decanter out of a Maestro x Roland Mare, so a mixed bag bloodline wise!!


----------



## Oscar (6 May 2015)

If I had to chose between the two then I'd for for Sezuan over SD yes! And if you get a colt let me know first!!


----------



## Fwd P2P (6 May 2015)

Lol. Thanks Oscar I will! Do you want a palomino colt potentially then?!


----------



## Lgd (6 May 2015)

I would be a bit wary of Sezuan as they commented he had OCD at his grading.
I'm another who is not keen on the SH bloodlines. I would regard him as more of a young horse producer, very very few of his offspring have made it to GP, particularly considering how many opportunities he has got with good mares.

Have a little look closer to home - Mooiman (KWPN) based in lancs. Competed internationally. I have two by him and the trainability and movement is phenomenal.


----------



## Fwd P2P (6 May 2015)

Thank you so much Lgd, I will look him up. I confess I'm not familiar with his breeding, but i'm certainly very pro UK stallions where there are top class & particularly those that are or have competed internationally &#128522;


----------



## Oscar (7 May 2015)

A palomino colt would be stunning!! How about Olympic Relevant? (By Rubenstein) stands in Devon at Constancia stud, chestnut so good chance of a Palamino I think? or Flammengold, by Florestan out of a Parademarch dam who is same damline as Damon Hill. But I don't think he carries the chestnut gene.


----------



## Fwd P2P (8 May 2015)

Oscar, I have looked at Relevant, but I think he's too long in the back for this mare, which is a pity. I do have others, so haven't ruled him out as a sire, just not for this particular mare.
Interestingly a number of friends have the same view of Sir Donnerhall. The general consensus seems to be that he is a good choice for producing strong young horses, but that he is better suited to a very strong damline, because of the Sandro Hit piece not being strong enough. I find it amazing that Sandro hit has become a dynasty founding stallion when as LGD said, his ratio of elite horses at GP level vs the number of foals he's sired is disproportionately low, which seems odd. I think the truth is, that he was perfectly marketed and over a long period, meaning he became a founding sire. I wish I was that good at marketing!!!


----------



## Lgd (8 May 2015)

This is my then 4yo homebred stallion by Mooiman. Out of a 7/8 TB mare that competed to Inter I level. He turns 5yo this year. First pic at his first in hand show. Second was taken at 3 weeks under saddle being ridden in an open field and happily cantering through a flock of sheep! He was also hacking out happily with a mare the following week. 
https://db.tt/r0ZL65HB https://db.tt/xnCjw6iA


----------



## Fwd P2P (8 May 2015)

Wow, he's seriously smart &#128076;&#128515;. He looks really lovely and modern &#128525;.
I assume his dam competed dressage too? What are her bloodlines? He really is super, you must be really delighted with him, I know I would be! Are you aiming him at the young horse classes, or will/are you just bringing him on at his own pace?


----------



## Oscar (8 May 2015)

Well I have breeding friends who state you need to add jumping blood to dressage horses every 3rd or 4th generation to keep the canter, but as far as I can see Sandro Hit is just a money making tool for the PSI machine and has failed the buyers (us!!) and the future of dressage. Most people buy into the fact he throws attractive black foals and PSI soon realised this was a cash cow.


----------



## vanrim (9 May 2015)

Diamond Hit is a much better sire. I have an outstanding mare by him. He throws good temperament too.


----------



## Fwd P2P (9 May 2015)

I agree completely Oscar!
Thanks vanrim, I have looked at him several times for another mare I have as I his hind leg power & the fact he's been there and done it too!! He's definitely on my short list now, so thanks a million!
I like Eye Catcher too anyone any experience of him? I know he's young yet and so it may be worth waiting to see what he produces for a while??


----------

